# SSOOOOOO....how was ....



## dvdsky81 (Dec 21, 2003)

everyone's holiday(s)?? Great I hope! Im excited! I got a brand new kitchen for my house!!!...lol. Well, not completely..lol. Just this decorative stuff I have been drooling over at Bed,Bath and Beyond for a few months now..the placemats, pot holders, apron, pictures, kit.towels, plate set.. new toaster and A NEW KNIFESET!!! How about you guys? Anything you want to share...great meals,etc..??? How about plans for New Years? I'll be heading to Miami to see Phish in Bisacyne Bay on NYE. Ok,Ill shut up now...lol


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

3 new Kershaw Shun pro's

1 new Global Suntori


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

nice new fossil watch,,, barnes and noble certificates,,, delicious anjeo tequeila, and last but best a sterling silver officialy liscenced one ring with laser engraved elvish writing,,,,,,,,,, ohh yeah.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Cape,
I'm green with envy! Did you happen to get the Shun Cleaver? I have been longing for that tool!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

The 73 Joy of Cooking...my last one is missing the muffin, quick bread section forom 620-700 ugh...man the section I used the most....can't figure out how the last copy got so mauled....poor thing was coverless, crusted and stained, I must have used it for 30 years, amazingly how none of the other cookbooks in my cabinent look rough....except that dessert book from the 50's that was a spiral bound to begin with and so loved it is now in a manila envelope. Anyway a few weeks ago I needed a sweet potato muffin recipe (like immediately) and needed to call a friend to give the proportions to muffins so I could add in the sweet potato....I was not too far off in guesstimating but this was a last minute gig and I needed it.
the they gave me a biography of Raumbaur and Becker, Stand in front of the stove" I can not decide if I like it or not...great detail but the reading is such a pain to delve through...I have not experienced this in a long time....just belabored writing. Kinda cool reading about 1800 St. Louis.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Jim,

This where Jill got my knives,

Yes to the cleaver,8 inch chef knife and slicer. Amazing stuff.The blades are hand pounded with 32 layers of steel.

http://www.kitchenetc.com/detail.cfm?link=1865


----------

